# My small lesson stable



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I decided it is finally time to start a journal about my horses. Okay, maybe I should have started this awhile back but here we go. 

As a background, I have a small stable and am offering riding lessons as a part time job. Now, this is Florida, so the heat is nearly unbearable, but despite this, we manage. 

Right now I have 3 horses and a pony. My oldest horse is Destiny. She is estimated to be about 25 yrs old. She is fantastic for children, as she never takes a wrong step. I have had her for 16 years. I had semi-retired her for a few years as she has degenerative suspensory ligaments and arthritis. But she was miserable being retired and I read a study that suggested that consistent work improves the ligament issues. Plus she has a very bad habit of galloping in the pasture like a lunatic whenever the mood strikes her. If you don't work her at least a little, she will probably do more damage to herself.

For her official un-retirement, I pulled her out and took her to the rodeo parade in a very tiny town called Branford. The parade was a quick 20 minute walk down main street with about 60 other horses. I actually think there were more horses than spectators. Desy was clearly unhappy with a such a short ride and moped all the way back to the trailer. That was over a year ago. I then started ponying her on trail rides, than riding her for short hacks working up until we were riding for about an hour. I kept an eye on her legs for any swelling or worsening pain, but she seems to do okay with this workload (1 hour of walking with a small amount of trotting). If anything she is looks better and has definitely gained muscle. For riding lessons, I try to limit her to children under 12. 

My second horse is Harmony. She is a very challenging and opinionated mare. I rarely let anyone ride her except for me. In the herd, she is second in command under Desy. She is a bully and a brutal tyrant towards other horses. She bosses every horse that sets foot on this property. The first few times I tried turning her out with new horses (even after weeks of keeping them in paddocks next to each other) resulted in her viciously going after them and galloping them all over the property. I have since decided it is not worth the risk. She will trailer with them just fine though- once she is past the absolute hatred stage. Her saving grace is that she is a sweet heart towards people and very fun to ride. I don't use her for lessons. She would be too much for most people and she definitely would not tolerate being bounced on! 

Next is Angel. She is a nice little 13 hand gaited pony. She is a fun ride, but not very personable. I'm thinking of keeping her as a re-sale project. 

Last is Pipper. She is here on trial to see if I want to buy her. I think I will be dedicating most of my upcoming journal entries to her. She has so much personality. She calls to me every time I step outside. I've only had her a short time, but I really like her already. She is gaited as well, but so far all I've gotten is a trot out of her. She makes you work for every step. I think this will improve with time, as she is tremendously out of shape and very very obese. She is quite a character. Today while I was hooking up the ground to the electric fence, she put her head all the way under the fence to watch what I was doing. 

On my next entry, I will try and get pictures up. I also think Pipper may need a new name.


----------



## StephaniHren (Jan 7, 2016)

I think this will be a very interesting journal! It's not often we get to hear from the owner of a small group of lesson horses. Excited to hear more about your gang of horses and how Pipper progresses as you get her more fit.

Oh, and I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Yay 4horses! So happy to see your journal! Can't wait to read your entries!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

